# Sony PMB Media Import Start Point



## shashi1111 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all,

I have used the Sony Picture Motion Browser for a while now to import, view and organise my AVCHD files and regular pictures from my camera.

I recently bought a new PC and installed PMB on it. I have all my original files on a portable HDD connected to a USB port. 

When I connect my Sony Handycam HDRSR1 to my PC, PMB's Import Media module fires up but being a fresh install it sees all the files on my Handycam as **new** and offers to import them all. I want to leave some files on my Handycam and I know the date and time of the video clip from where I want to start importing. How can I specify this as the start point the very first time I use PMB on my new PC? I know that once I do this, in future PMB will remember the clip I had imported last and will only consider any subsequent recordings as new.

Does anyone know how I specify the start point for the media import? Is it in settings somewhere or is it a registry hack?

Thanks in advance.

Shashi


----------

